# Neurosurgery-Onlay Fusion



## ckirkp1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone please help me with coding this procedure. The only code I know to use is the 22612 but I need help with the others. Any help is greatly appreciated. 
PROCEDURES PERFORMED:
      1. L3-4 interspinous decompression and fusion arthrodesis using
          Life Spine 14-mm interspinous clamp as well as locally harvested
          bone autograft, bone allograft sponge and iliac crest bone
          marrow stem cells as well as demineralized bone matrix.
      2. L3-4 bilateral posterolateral arthrodeses from transverse
          process to transverse process using again local bone autograft,
          iliac crest bone marrow stem cells and bone allograft as well as
          demineralized bone matrix.
      3. L3-4 bilateral facet arthrodeses, again, as above, using the
          same bone products as above.
      4. L3-4 right-sided laminotomy, medial facetectomy and foraminotomy
          with right L3 and L4 nerve root decompression.


----------

